# 2 bedroom lock off units



## Catira (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi planning a trip with another couple but I think I would prefer to stay in a 2 bedroom lock off so we can all have more privacy. I know BWV have lock offs, what other DVC resorts would also have them?
Thanks


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 22, 2013)

Catira said:


> Hi planning a trip with another couple but I think I would prefer to stay in a 2 bedroom lock off so we can all have more privacy. I know BWV have lock offs, what other DVC resorts would also have them?
> Thanks



According to the information at DVCnews.com, all of the DVC resorts have lock-off 2BR units.

At some resorts, sucha s GCV, they are harder to book than the dedicated 2BR.  At BCV, lock-offs may be easier to book than the dedicated. BWV is odd in that it has no dedicatd 2 BRs, but does have dedicated 1Brs.  -- Suzanne


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2013)

> I think I would prefer to stay in a 2 bedroom lock off so we can all have more privacy.


Lockoff vs. dedicated is a booking category---which means that a unit deposited for exchange is drawn from one pool of inventory or the other, and this cannot be changed, even if you ask.  Based on experience and reports from others, you are much more likely to get a dedicated rather than a lockoff.

BWV is the sole Orlando-area resort with only lockoffs.  The others all have them, but also have dedicated 2BRs, and that's probably what you will get.

Finally, if I remember correctly, you are searching for one specific week, during Food & Wine---a *very* popular time for internal bookings at the Epcot-area resorts.  Restricting yourself to BWV only is a good way to minimize your chances of a successful exchange.


----------



## Catira (Mar 22, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Lockoff vs. dedicated is a booking category---which means that a unit deposited for exchange is drawn from one pool of inventory or the other, and this cannot be changed, even if you ask.  Based on experience and reports from others, you are much more likely to get a dedicated rather than a lockoff.
> 
> BWV is the sole Orlando-area resort with only lockoffs.  The others all have them, but also have dedicated 2BRs, and that's probably what you will get.
> 
> Finally, if I remember correctly, you are searching for one specific week, during Food & Wine---a *very* popular time for internal bookings at the Epcot-area resorts.  Restricting yourself to BWV only is a good way to minimize your chances of a successful exchange.



Hi Brian.. actually this 2 bedroom search would be for early December. The other search I have is for a 1 bedroom and unfortunately it is for a specific week since that is when the business conference takes place. I'm hoping that since I am searching with a deposit that was initiated May 2011 I get a match.
But indeed you have a great memory


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2013)

Early December, if anything, is worse.  I think I mentioned this previously, but the first week of December is absolutely (and perhaps surprisingly) the hardest time to book in DVC.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919467
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2980826


----------



## Catira (Mar 22, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Early December, if anything, is worse.  I think I mentioned this previously, but the first week of December is absolutely (and perhaps surprisingly) the hardest time to book in DVC.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919467
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2980826



Brian.. That's not good news for me then. I imagine Xmas week will have to do then? I got a match last year but kiddos didn't want to spend Xmas in Disney 
This year I won't ask for their opinions


----------



## bnoble (Mar 23, 2013)

From those threads, the third week is probably your best bet. List the whole month if the school calendar isn't an issue.


----------



## Catira (Mar 23, 2013)

bnoble said:


> From those threads, the third week is probably your best bet. List the whole month if the school calendar isn't an issue.



The third week being from Dec.20th and on? From your experience do you think getting a week that include's new year's will be harder to exchange into ? I was hoping to do a 2 week trip if possible and if both weeks are at DVC that would be great. If not, I'll make other plans as backup.
Brian.. thanks for answering my questions.. I truly value your opinions.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 23, 2013)

No, the week before that.  NYE will be hard as well.

Go back and read those threads---especially the December one.  It will help.


----------



## Catira (Mar 23, 2013)

bnoble said:


> No, the week before that.  NYE will be hard as well.
> 
> Go back and read those threads---especially the December one.  It will help.



Thanks.. I'll read those threads now


----------

